# Exception number: c0000005 (access violation)



## CyBerAliEn (Nov 25, 2001)

I posted my original message in the Office App board, but figured you all could probably provide a better solution/answer.

My original message is titled something like "Word Processing". Please check it for all details.

Basically, I just bought a new great laptop (2.4ghz, 512mb RAM, 40mb HD, etc). I installed MS Office 2000, and recently noticed that most of the aps are coming up with errors now for no reason. I get errors like (according to DrWatson logs):

App: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\WINWORD.EXE (pid=160)
When: 12/11/2002 @ 19:46:22.091
Exception number: c0000005 (access violation)

Full error report for the above is in a TXT file at:

http://www.planetubh.com/core/permtemp/worderror002.txt

An image of the error I see as it "crashes" is:

http://www.planetubh.com/core/permtemp/worderror001.jpg

I have so far received this type of error in: MS Works, MS Word, MS Publisher, Wordpad, and some MS Photo viewer.

Any help to solve the problem is GREATLY appreciated. I will note however that the following MS Office 2000 apps have yet to have problems: Frontpage 2000, MS Excel, MS Access, MS Outlook, and MS Powerpoint.

Thanks in advance for you help!

Andrew


----------



## kylieb (Dec 13, 2002)

I am also getting the same error message in Publisher. One file is ok but the new file I worked on today is stuffed. I can not open it at all and lost all my work. 

Before anyone asks, I saved regularly but can not open the files at ALL.

Please help me someone as I can't remember what I wrote in my hour of inspiration for my new company marketing plan!

Kylie (no relation to Minogue)


----------

